# some shrimp for my 10 gallon?



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

so i have a 10 gallon set up with a snail, a male swordfish and some glofish and was thinking about adding a few shrimp but i dont know what kind i should put in with them or how many? any ideas? i've never kept shrimp before and think it'd be a nice little addition to finish off my 10 gal.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My personal suggestion would be an Amano shrimp or two, They're bigger than the dwarf shrimp varieties so the sword won't pick on them too much, they are big enough that only 1-2 can do some damage as a cleanup crew, and they're hardier than ghost shrimp (though they are harder to find). They need salt water to hatch out their eggs however, so unless you go with dwarf shrimp (neocardinia) you won't have the pleasure of seeing them reproduce.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

nice ill definetly keep an eye out for some, thanks for the tip, i was also looking at the red crystal shrimp, are they any good?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

also i was thinking about maybe a freshwater clam, any thoughts on those?


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> also i was thinking about maybe a freshwater clam, any thoughts on those?


Clams are great. Raw, grilled, fried, whatever suits your mood. Shrimp and cocktail sauce is also a highly advised choice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your Sword will more than likely keep you from keeping shrimp safely unless you pick ones like Amanos.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a few clams in my tank for awhile, but they're tricky to keep alive. They are bivalves so they filter their food out of the water. Therefore, you need to add some protein to the water column. I did this by blending some bloodworms and keeping them in an Ocean Spray bottle in the fridge (yum!). I would dose a capful occasionally and it kept my clams happy for awhile.

I didn't experience any problems with this, but I've heard people say that clam eggs (or whatever their young are called) will actually attack fish. Might want to research them before you buy them.


----------

